# My New Orias Tubeshooter



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I went to the mailbox this afternoon and got a very nice suprise...a package from AKM Slingshots. I was not expecting it for at least another week or so. After throwing the rest of the mail on the table, I tore into the package and this is what I saw...

..








I ordered the tubeshooter and the birch natural from the collection he posted. The second natural was a complete suprise, as was a supply of extra pins. Thanks, Andy... I'm sure I will need them in the future.

I had order the Orias in the baltic birch to match the Saleos that I already have. I really do like matched sets and this way I can things simple in case more designs come out that I like. I was not disappointed. The black micarta core really stands out against the light colored wood.






















After a couple of minutes of admiring my new toy, I headed to the basement to shoot a few rounds before work. I only shot about 15 rounds so far, but I really like the way it shoots. Andy had put in a sight groove and, at least for me, it shoots dead on side do side, and just a little high...about as good as it gets for a sight picture. In the days to come, I will be trying different bands and will report how they shoot and how easy or tough they are to change. It will be a lot of work and a lot of shooting....but hey...someone has to do it.









Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Grats Gray! I am glad you are liking the tube set up,, my "Godfather" is in transit as we speak, and can:t wait to try her out, Its nice to know that someone else is pleased with how it shoots..

Oh I will throw it in here, not that I am thinking about it, I heard you were a killer at the comp this past weekend..

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD

You ended up with the Godfather...very nice indeed. I am truely jealous. I'm not sure I could shoot something that nice...maybe in years to come

I had only tried tubes on a couple of different slingshots when I ordered this one. I was not really liking the way they shot and felt, but none of them were fixed tubes. I seemed to mess around on every shot making sure they were in "just the right spot." There is none of that with the Orias. Just make sure they are not twisted...just like on a flatband, and it is ready to go.

And as far as last weekend...in my best Elvis voice...."Thank you very much" It was one of the best groups I have ever had and I am proud of it...but i don't think I would be able to do it again if asked. Anyway, I think you heard wrong....it's not killer...it's Keller...as in Helen Keller...but that's a story for another day.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA "Keller"


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

glad you like it Todd, they do match up well together


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice pair!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Really nice pair!


Thats what she said.

oh yeah sweet cattys ya got there!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Thornbottom said:


> Really nice pair!


Thats what she said.

oh yeah sweet cattys ya got there!
[/quote]thats what she wished she could say!............... but seriously folks, **** nice work lucky the both of you!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful twins


----------

